# RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

For any wrestling fans (current or former), the Macho Man has passed. He suffered a heart attack while driving and had a car accident. He wasn't my favourite wrestler but I used to enjoy watching him a lot.

?Macho Man' Randy Savage dies in car crash


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> For any wrestling fans (current or former), the Macho Man has passed. He suffered a heart attack while driving and had a car accident. He wasn't my favourite wrestler but I used to enjoy watching him a lot.
> 
> ?Macho Man' Randy Savage dies in car crash


yea i just saw that too. RIP Slim jims wont be the same without you!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

RIP Man.


Macho Man and Jake the Snake! Some old school WWF  

I use to love watching Alice Cooper with Jake the Snake.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

carson1391 said:


> yea i just saw that too. RIP Slim jims wont be the same without you!


SNAP INTO IT!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

So sad...

do you guys remember these:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Man I saw this on my yahoo today mad me so sad. He was 58 years old, And Jake the Snake, Hulk Hogan, omg Old School WWF, hahha Holly I knew I loved ya for more than one reason, that rocks. And Candra I used to have one of those as well as one of the Hulk. Makes me sad, and Slim Jim won't be the same.



RIP Randy "Macho Man" Savage.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

58 is sooo young! My brother & I did too along with my stuffed tmnt chair...


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> So sad...
> 
> do you guys remember these:


wow, how did i forget.. now that bring back some memories me and my friend would wrestle with that thing for hours on the bed... thx lex


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

It's amazing to see how many of the guys I used to watch in WCW and the WWF (WWE) in the '90s are gone now. A lot of these guys have very rough lives after wrestling. Jake the Snake is a mess, Ric Flair still has to wrestle to pay all of his ex wives and is a very sad figure now. Sadly, Randy Savage didn't seem to be one of those.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> It's amazing to see how many of the guys I used to watch in WCW and the WWF (WWE) in the '90s are gone now. A lot of these guys have very rough lives after wrestling. Jake the Snake is a mess, Ric Flair still has to wrestle to pay all of his ex wives and is a very sad figure now. Sadly, Randy Savage didn't seem to be one of those.


i used to be into bodybuilding and youd get the occasional pro wrestler in workin out while in the area .. heard some crazy stories . they would be so afraid of losing thier jobs . they would perform seriously hurt and just drink the pain away. you mix that with the painkillers ans the steroids they needed just to stay functional .. that seriously messes a body up. 
im sure they will blame it on steroids without any factual evidence .. like all the other scapegoats.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

motocross308 said:


> i used to be into bodybuilding and youd get the occasional pro wrestler in workin out while in the area .. heard some crazy stories . they would be so afraid of losing thier jobs . they would perform seriously hurt and just drink the pain away. you mix that with the painkillers ans the steroids they needed just to stay functional .. that seriously messes a body up.
> im sure they will blame it on steroids without any factual evidence .. like all the other scapegoats.


Unfortunately you're exactly right. Just look at what happened with Chris Benoit. The guy was legit crazy and just went over the edge. Of course, it was blamed on "roid rage".


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I was such a TOM BOY growing up.....well I still am I guess. Anyways, I used to live to watch the old school WWF back in the day! Loved it! I was always amazed at the size of Andre the giant. I liked Jake the snake, macho man, rowdy roddy piper, and Hulk hogan were my favs.....hack saw Jim duggan was a riot too. 

RIP Macho!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know Aus and Moto you guys are both right, it is sad, even Hulk Hogan is having to wrestle to pay his bills. Sgt. Slaughter has been coming out more and more lately and so sad what happened to Chris Benoit, Eddie Guerrero and his widow who has now been remarried like twice or so they say in the WWE. lol. Man just upsets me, I'm gonna miss these guys. And has anyone seen the Von Eric's granddaughter wrestling, man oh man I'm getting old. lol


----------



## Laughter777 (Dec 18, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> And has anyone seen the Von Eric's granddaughter wrestling, man oh man I'm getting old. lol


I have pictures with the Von Erics! My mom was a dental assistant in Aledo, TX and they used to come to the convenient store at the end of the strip center her office was in! 
Hulk Hogan scared me as a baby...he picked me up with his hands under my armpits and hurt me, so I didn't like him!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol I have pics with Kerry and Kevin, Kevin is the only brother alive today and one of the Von Eric's daughter's is wrestling now. Just like Bret Hart's niece and Dusty Rhodes and Ted Dibiase's sons, omg craziness. I got to see the Von Eric's wrestle in OK when I was young, omg best day of my whole life


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I was such a TOM BOY growing up.....well I still am I guess. Anyways, I used to live to watch the old school WWF back in the day! Loved it! I was always amazed at the size of Andre the giant. I liked Jake the snake, macho man, rowdy roddy piper, and Hulk hogan were my favs.....hack saw Jim duggan was a riot too.
> 
> RIP Macho!!


You forgot the bushwackers and the ultimate warrior :woof:

So sad poor guy


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG The Bushwhackers, lmaooooo Loved those guys and The Ultimate Warrior now that is a name I haven't heard in a while, lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah, Tye, I have had the misfortune of seeing Lacey Von Erich "wrestle". She has a good look and she's pretty tall but she moves like an apartment block. Not very believable really. Speaking of female wrestlers, Chyna was back in the ring for TNA wrestling last weekend. She's still got it!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

carson1391 said:


> wow, how did i forget.. now that bring back some memories me and my friend would wrestle with that thing for hours on the bed... thx lex


YW 



aus_staffy said:


> It's amazing to see how many of the guys I used to watch in WCW and the WWF (WWE) in the '90s are gone now. A lot of these guys have very rough lives after wrestling. Jake the Snake is a mess, Ric Flair still has to wrestle to pay all of his ex wives and is a very sad figure now. Sadly, Randy Savage didn't seem to be one of those.


It's sad...My uncle use to underground wrestle & was really tough on him. Though he's always had a rough life. Awesome dude but not one to f' around with. He's still a little messed up from roiding & other 'meds' back in the day


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> It's sad...My uncle use to underground wrestle & was really tough on him. Though he's always had a rough life. Awesome dude but not one to f' around with. He's still a little messed up from roiding & other 'meds' back in the day


That's sad to hear but not uncommon in that world. Between the injuries, drugs (performance enhancers, painkillers, alcohol) it's amazing any of them survive their 20s. All in the name of entertainment! Hope he's doing ok.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> That's sad to hear but not uncommon in that world. Between the injuries, drugs (performance enhancers, painkillers, alcohol) it's amazing any of them survive their 20s. All in the name of entertainment! Hope he's doing ok.


It's a hard life fer sher. 

Thanks. He's up and down from what I hear...


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

kg420 said:


> You forgot the bushwackers and the ultimate warrior :woof:
> 
> So sad poor guy


LMAO!! I thought of them but forgot to list them LOL! Capt. Lou Albano...Brutus the barber beefcake! Remember the superstars of wrestling bars? It was icecream LOL! Oh, Ravishing Rick rude, Undertaker, The honky tonk man, King kong Bundy, Koko B. Ware, JYD Junkyard dog :woof:...OMG! I will stop now :hammer: I am starting to realise how old I am getting LOL!
ICE CREAM?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aus I know she is pretty but lmaooo at moving like an apt. building, is very true, and it seems all the old wrestlers are going to TNA.

Candra - I am sorry to hear about your Uncle, I can only imagine what underground wrestling does to a persons body. Hugs

BNB - Ok NOW I feel old, Ravishing Rick RUde, lmaoooo Abdula the Butcher as well. Ahhhh to be young again and see them in their heyday


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aus_staffy said:


> Chyna was back in the ring for TNA wrestling last weekend. She's still got it!


Chyna is everything that is awesome! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Just saw this and I thought it was pretty cool. Macho Man To Be With Beloved Dog For Eternity | TMZ.com


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to live for wrestling. I just can't get into it like I used to. I loved Sting back when he was all neon and colorful. I think he's still around. Does he talk yet? I loved Rowdy Roddy Piper, The Ultimate Warrior, and the dragon guy. I can't remember his name. I think he was Japanese.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> I used to live for wrestling. I just can't get into it like I used to. I loved Sting back when he was all neon and colorful. I think he's still around. Does he talk yet? I loved Rowdy Roddy Piper, The Ultimate Warrior, and the dragon guy. I can't remember his name. I think he was Japanese.


An old WCW fan I see! Sting is actually the current TNA World Heavyweight Champ. Yeah he's been talking again for years. I know he went through that looong stretch in WCW where he didn't talk (over a year I think). He's sort of a mix of black and white and colourful Sting now. Still has black hair.

You might be talking about Ultimate Dragon (sometimes Ultimo Dragon).


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Could have been the Ultimate Dragon. I'm gonna have to google it that's gonna bother me. And yup, I was WCW all the way. I liked WWF too, way back when, but WCW was my thing.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's Ricky the Dragon Steamboat.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

smokey_joe said:


> Could have been the Ultimate Dragon. I'm gonna have to google it that's gonna bother me. And yup, I was WCW all the way. I liked WWF too, way back when, but *WCW was my thing.*


That's how Nitro got his name!


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

Did you guys get the Pay Per View a few days back? It was my first one and I enjoyed it. I love Rey he is so tiny and cute lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

No, I didn't see it. That was the Over the Limit one wasn't it? I pretty much only watch TNA except for WWE Wrestlemania.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wrestlemania is the best PPV ever and Ricky The Dragon Steamboat, omg we are going old school again, love it


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I haven't watched in a LONG time, but I used to love it.


----------



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> No, I didn't see it. That was the Over the Limit one wasn't it? I pretty much only watch TNA except for WWE Wrestlemania.


yeah the Over the limit one, was my first pretty good minus the crap they did with the Cena/Miz fight it was pretty lame. :hammer:


----------

